# Finishing Boxes - How many square feet / meters per hour



## KiwiInNorway (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi,

Bit of a novice here, trying to introduce new technology in my business.

Does anyone know approximately how many square feet / meters (total wall area - not actual area of joints) can be completed per hour using finishing/flat boxes like these.

http://www.columbiatools.com/automa.../columbia-flat-finisher-flat-box/fbb-grp.html

Assuming that taping has been done of course.

I realise that specific answers are hard to give, but any help would be appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I can coat a 800m2 house and wash out the box and pump in under 60min. (we use hot mud in winter, hence the wash out).


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> I can coat a 800m2 house and wash out the box and pump in under 60min. (we use hot mud in winter, hence the wash out).


Crap thats a big house 
You don't need to do any calculations KiwiinNorway, it's a no brainer, don't even think about hesitating, the longer you wait.... the less money you make :yes:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I routinely box around 100 4x12 sheets/hr with a guy picking behind me. That's not running, but not screwing around. So a 300 sheet house, is boxed in roughly 3 hrs. The rest of the day is spent coating beads, butts, and screws.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I routinely box around 100 4x12 sheets/hr with a guy picking behind me. That's not running, but not screwing around. So a 300 sheet house, is boxed in roughly 3 hrs. The rest of the day is spent coating beads, butts, and screws.


Well then your really slow then









300 sheets is 14,400 sq ft. Moose boy says he can box out 13,500 in a hour and a half, and have a ten minute coffee break too:thumbup:

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well then your really slow then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:tt2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well then your really slow then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang moosey gave up Rockstar drink and placed an order of Moe's Burritos


----------



## KiwiInNorway (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you all for your input.

Confirmed my initial thoughts. As Kiwiman said "it's a no brainer".

Just wanted to do some calculations based on expert advice!


----------

